# 50 Caliber BMG Serbu Video



## skylighter (Oct 26, 2011)

Here is a video that I took of amatuers firing a 50 Caliber BMG Serbu for the first time.

50 Caliber - YouTube

Notice the sense of surprise and joy just after they pull the trigger.

Enjoy,
Danny Clark
Glow in the Dark


----------

